# game at burntisland,fife if anyone fancies



## bigbiffa (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi, im new to this! Im a member at burntisland golf club in fife,and was just letting you all know, if you ever fancy a game here, give me a shout!


----------



## bobmac (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum bigbiffa.
Another Fifer


----------



## madandra (Jan 22, 2010)

BB, you have been a member for nearly 2 years.... welcome ... back


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome BB ,never played your course but have heard good reports about it.


----------



## algar5 (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum BB. I'm next village along if you ever fancy a game.


----------



## bigbiffa (Jan 28, 2010)

cheers neeber! howitgaunyahoorser,lol!


----------



## bigbiffa (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks matey! i forgot i had registered! was reading the magazine,and thought "what a grand idea",lol!


----------



## bigbiffa (Jan 28, 2010)

are you a member at scotscraig??? its on my list of "must plays!"


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 28, 2010)

I sure am BB if your looking for a game give me a shout and we'll organise it


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Jan 28, 2010)

I played Burntisland last year. Great condition and interesting layout. We didn't get the views we would've liked as it was peeing down , but I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## bigbiffa (Jan 29, 2010)

brilliant steve, as soon as possible! let me know! i have a friend or two(lol) that would love it also! And i will return the favour anytime u like! 
you can contact me on- rabmckean@o2.co.uk


----------



## bigbiffa (Jan 29, 2010)

:grin thanks m8, played aberdour a few times last year and its very nice(if somewhat short on back nine). Like the 1st nine holes best.


----------



## bigbiffa (Jan 29, 2010)

well anytime u fancy it( with the sun out,lol) just gimme a shout!


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 21, 2010)

still no takers???? maybe when the sun comes out again! beautiful place to be when its warm!


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 21, 2010)

Would like to play it mate when the sun comes out not the -7 like this morning on way home from work


----------



## algar5 (Feb 21, 2010)

Would like to play it mate when the sun comes out not the -7 like this morning on way home from work 

Click to expand...

Same Here would love to play it when the spring eventually arrives. Was Minus 6 when I finished nightshift this morning. Is your pic the 7th hole ?


----------



## CannyFifer (Feb 21, 2010)

wouldnt mind a game myself as long as your prepared to walk around with a very high handicapper mate. could only be a Friday for me though.


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 21, 2010)

Would like to play it mate when the sun comes out not the -7 like this morning on way home from work 

Click to expand...

Same Here would love to play it when the spring eventually arrives. Was Minus 6 when I finished nightshift this morning. Is your pic the 7th hole ?
		
Click to expand...

yeah m8, 7th hole, not off the medals though,much scarier from there!


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 21, 2010)

wouldnt mind a game myself as long as your prepared to walk around with a very high handicapper mate. could only be a Friday for me though.
		
Click to expand...

im sure we could sort something out m8, wait till the better weather though!


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 21, 2010)

Would like to play it mate when the sun comes out not the -7 like this morning on way home from work 

Click to expand...

Same Here would love to play it when the spring eventually arrives. Was Minus 6 when I finished nightshift this morning. Is your pic the 7th hole ?
		
Click to expand...

 yeah i know....hate winter, we will arrange it springtime then m8


----------



## Andy (Feb 21, 2010)

Your course looks tremendous. Hopefully get a game and return match at Gourock come the summer.

Andy


----------



## thecraw (Feb 21, 2010)

If Andy is allowed a game then I must qualify for a game. Would be delighted to come through for a hit.


----------



## RGDave (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd be there in an instant.






If it didn't take 5 hours.


Looks great too.


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 22, 2010)

yeah,it comes into its own in the summer! cracking. what we can do boys is set up a couple of fourballs(on alternate wks) so you all get a game!


----------



## DelB (Feb 22, 2010)

Am I too late to register an interest?


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 22, 2010)

not at all. all welcome!


----------



## algar5 (Feb 22, 2010)

BB,

Just a thought but we could get a couple of the boys through at a time and get a game at Aberdour and Burntisland on the same day with a spot of lunch in between. What do you think ?


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 22, 2010)

BB,

Just a thought but we could get a couple of the boys through at a time and get a game at Aberdour and Burntisland on the same day with a spot of lunch in between. What do you think ?
		
Click to expand...

yeah,like this idea m8!


----------



## thecraw (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks very much guys, golf and lunch thrown in. I'll never hear a bad word about a fly Fifer again, very generous!

Steak well done with the trimmings, and any cheesecake after will do me. Dont worry I'll get the drinks in.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks very much guys, golf and lunch thrown in. I'll never hear a bad word about a fly Fifer again, very generous!

Steak well done with the trimmings, and any cheesecake after will do me. Dont worry I'll get the drinks in.
		
Click to expand...

You mean you're going to pay for the Irn Bru?


----------



## algar5 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks very much guys, golf and lunch thrown in. I'll never hear a bad word about a fly Fifer again, very generous!

Steak well done with the trimmings, and any cheesecake after will do me. Dont worry I'll get the drinks in.
		
Click to expand...

Thought we should take pity on our cousins from through the west coast ! No starter ? Thought you'd be a Prawn Cocktail man Craw ?


----------



## thecraw (Feb 22, 2010)

Need to watch my rotund figure, I'm cutting down.


----------

